# Glass to Glass?



## wltwine (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok folks just trying to make sure I understand what I'm reading, I'm in the process of building an observation hive for spring; but before I start I want to make sure I understand 1 3/4 to 1 7/8 is from glass to glass :scratch:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

correct! I like the tighter space, 1 3/4 to reduce burr comb on the glass, obstructing observation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1 3/4 to 1 7/8 is from glass to glass

Yes. Between the glass.


----------

